# Update



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello, everyone!

Our chickens are 8 weeks old now. Wigwam is definitely a rooster! He hasn't crowed yet, but he's got _massive _tail feathers! He is growing into a fine bird. 
I joined the 4H poultry club, so now I can show my chickens! There is a show on Sept. 28th, and I'm bringing Wigwam and Raisin along.
Any tips for showing? And will I need a chicken crate/carrier? Thanks.

Now, onto some nasty stuff. 
My chickens, or at least one of them, is leaving these very dark, runny poops. They look like puddles of...chocolate. It's kinda gross. I noticed a very, very slight maroon color, so I was worried about blood, but maybe it's just the darkened stool color. It's not bright red blood or vivid dark red, either. I'm pretty sure it's just part of the poop, though.
I have been letting the chickens out to free range every day for about 10-15 minutes. They really like it! Wigwam protects his girls. It's funny to watch.
Anyways, they've been consuming a lot of dirt and bits of grass. They also eat the sand in the coop occasionally, but not much. They pick around outside and they may even eat some insects. (The other day I saw Wigwam pull up a worm.) Does the dirt consumption have anything to do with these poops? That's my second question. I have a picture attached - be warned, nasty chicken poop photo ahead!

Since we are going on vacation again, my grandpa is coming over once a day to feed, water, and check on the chickens. We leave the pop door open all day and night since our coop is very protected. The chickens go in around 9:00 pm and come out around 9:00-10:00 am.
They like it in there.

Also, a strange happening in our coop - in the nest boxes, which have no shavings so presumabley the chickens wouldn't go in there to sleep or anything - there is a big giant pile of chicken poop. Only in one of the nest boxes, though. It's such a neat little pile - did some bug or something pick up poops and take them up there? It's weird.

Anyways, that's my update.
Tell me what you think about the poops; I don't want my chickens to be sick or something. Maybe it's normal. You tell me. Thanks!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think your poops are bad if your chickens are drinking a lot of water because it's hot. Do they act sick?

You will need carriers for your chickens at a show. 

I'm not sure but do show birds require NPIP testing?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The very dark runny poops are in the normal category if it's infrequent. 
However since your birds are eating alot of dirt, this might be the cause of the very dark poop. Eating sand can also mean a need for providing grit for their gizzard to help them grind and digest food. Provide them grit in a container, they will instinctively eat it as needed. Grit can be purchased at a feed store.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I don't think your poops are bad if your chickens are drinking a lot of water because it's hot. Do they act sick?
> 
> You will need carriers for your chickens at a show.
> 
> I'm not sure but do show birds require NPIP testing?


No, our chickens don't act sick. They do drink a lot of water and eat dirt. They are all pretty healthy except for laying down sometimes and sneezing occasionally. They're very bright eyed and active, though.

We will be purchasing a chicken carrier for the shows. I'm excited.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You will need to bathe your birds about a week prior to show,paying extra attention to the feet/legs and face.You will need to keep them caged to keep them clean.They should be really use to being handled by strangers.You should really think on this one.Showing birds is a way for disease to spread to your flock.Even going to a show risks the health of your flock.Take extra clothes and shoes to change into to go home and bag the dirty and wash immediately when you get home.Quarantine the show birds after the show,just in case.Good luck!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hopefully, you're getting a chance to participate in any 4H meetings. That's where you will learn what you need to know about showing your birds. 4H is different from other types of shows, you have to know about your birds. It isn't really a beauty contest only for the birds, it's about how much the owner knows to keep them happy and healthy.


----------

